# Why do they have to ALL be boys?!?!?



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

We are having a buck year that is beyond frustrating - 20 kids far, 14 of them are bucklings, only 6 doelings :angry: .

I'm trying very hard not to get attatched to these boys, but its pretty darn hard when they are this cute! I thought I'd share some pics of my nubian boys with you. I took these today (such beautiful weather!).







































Why do they all have to be boys?!?!?! :hair: :ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yuck-I feel sorry for you. We had a "buck year" last time and it drove me CRAZY!!!!!!!! :veryangry: Thank goodness this year is different-one of our does had twin :kidred: :kidred: , and the other had a :kidblue: . Two down one to go!!

Hope you get more girls!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! They are all soo cute! I do know what you mean though, my only doe to kid last year had triplet bucklings. I was fortunate though that two of them went to be a companion to a horse and I kept one as a companion to my new buck. I am really really hoping for girls this year. I can't wait to have one with my herd name. Hopefully you can find homes for some of them.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! They are SOOO beautiful!!!! 

Sorry you had so many boys, but at least they are handsome boys


----------



## ntwigg (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish you were closer to Oregon, those are very cute boys.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are gorgeous!  Sorry so many boys...but they sure are handsome!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That may be ALOT of boys but wow are they a handsome bunch!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have no idea what it will be for my first kidding coming up.
I am hoping mostly does.

I do know that the herd I am getting a boer doeling from has had a nasty buck year.
They only have 2 traditional does and one paint...the rest are ALL boys.
There must be at least 10 or more boys
So I only have 3 to choose from.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you all! I think they are pretty handsome too.

I still have a few does left to kid, so I'm hoping some more girls come! But the doe next to kid, I REALLY need a buck kid from, she will probably have 2 girls :roll: .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

very cute!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I can understand. Those boys are cute as can be though!!! Last year we had all bucklings. At least this year we have had one doeling that we could retain.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel your pain!! I have 3 Nubian does and only got 1 girl but 6 boys this year. Guess when I sell the boys I can buy me a new doe or two with that money. Your boys are adorable by the way I love the spots


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful....  and I know how you feel...we had a very bucky year a couple years ago...man.. that was terrible... but sometimes it happens.... unfortunately... :hug: 
Your bucklings look really good and healthy... can't ask for more than that.... :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:shocked:  :shocked:   Look at those SPOTS!!! That must be disappointing to have so many males, but they sure are cute!!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you! I'm a bit nutty when it comes to coloured goats, I don't have too many plain janes, and dapples & moonspots are my favourite!

This is their sire, he has given us so many beautiful coloured kids:








I have one more doe bred to him this year, so fingers crossed :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Lets see *looks at Map* If I take this route to this way and end up here. YEP! Defently need to breed with that buck. Ok when I breed my babies next going to be a long ride to get them bread.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Neat markings on your buck. :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think Im the only one on here that wants boys lol. But, Ill tell you what, If i had babys like that I would want some girls


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Coraxfeather said:


> Lets see *looks at Map* If I take this route to this way and end up here. YEP! Defently need to breed with that buck. Ok when I breed my babies next going to be a long ride to get them bread.


 :ROFL: , I think you'd have a fair amount of trouble at the boarder :laugh: . All those silly regulations :sigh: .

Thanks everyone! Pretty sure I will have that big boy here for life, and when its his time to go, I sure hope its in the summer because he is going to make one heck of a rug for my house :greengrin: . A bit morbid I know :roll: , but it would be a shame to cover that hide in dirt! He is just coming 3 now, so hopefully that won't happen for a long long time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

WOW they are so cute!


----------

